# Trapped with abuse during Covid? Seek shelter now.



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

June 2021

Now is the perfect time to seek a shelter to leave your abuser.

I heard an interview with with a domestic violence shelter today. Although abuse escalated during Covid with people being trapped together, there were far fewer abuse victims who sought help from the domestic violence shelters during Covid mainly because they didn't have the opportunity to get on a computer or telephone secretly because of the virus and isolating.

For this reason the shelters are not all full like they usually are and are encouraging people to now get out of their situation. 

Of course it won't take long for them to get crowded again, but if you have been trapped with your abuser now is the time to seek help.


----------

